# Preview of new design and its not a bear, its a ..............



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Puppy!!!!

Still in the test knit stage, many thanks to Alysonclark and EFerg for their continued support in test knitting for me.

I have the photo's ready for the step by step construction instructions, just waiting for #2 son to help me put it together.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

I'VE GOT TO HAVE ONE!!!Just when we thought you couldn't get any cuter, along comes another fabulous creation!!!!


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Uuuuuhhh doooooorrrr able!
Your are quite the artist.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## alysonclark (Jun 30, 2011)

You already know what I think lol x


----------



## Mazbeard46 (May 22, 2012)

How adorable!!!! Would love one to cuddle,look forward to pattern !


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

OMG!!! He is wonderful!! Good going!!! Another winner.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

So cute I love him. Have so much in the works right now. I hate to say it I want to make your bears and now that puppy But wont have time till the fall. You are a genius.


----------



## Helen Hawkins (Jul 1, 2011)

Oh Pat, he is adorable. Just went to your Craftsy site to purchase but not there, is the pattern not available yet?.
Cheers Helen


Gypsycream said:


> Thank you


----------



## butterweed (Aug 5, 2011)

Oh, I am waiting with baited breath for this wonderful pattern. Thank you, thank you, thank you!

Robin in MA


----------



## cmbottorff (Dec 30, 2011)

And here I was trying to figure out how to make longer ears and add a tail for the bear pattern so I could make a puppy for my daughters. (both dog lovers) Thank you for saving me that work! 

Can't wait to try out this adorable little pattern!!


----------



## 29426 (Jul 26, 2011)

You are so talented!


----------



## Bronxgirl (May 11, 2012)

How cute! Can't wait for the pattern.


----------



## JHood (May 3, 2011)

They are great! I love them!!!!!


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Just adorable. Will purchase as soon as available. Is there any hope for a horse in the future. I have 9 horses on my ranch and would love to see you create a pattern for one.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

They are adorable!! great designs :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

He is so cute. Can't wait to make one for the puppy crazy two year old grandson of my friend.


----------



## margaretcave (May 30, 2012)

Just one word - Wow! Thought you were working on a cat next?


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Hopefully the pattern will be ready by this weekend, I'm working hard on my final test knit and awaiting #2 son to do his magic with the design of the pattern 

A horse???? oh wow!


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

OK, MUST HAVE THE PATTERN. When will you post it for sale. MUST MUST MUST make one. Pat you are just out of this world great a patterns. Going to be a fun Christmas this year. Now if I could only save my toys till them.


----------



## vegasmeme (Dec 10, 2011)

You have outdone yourself again! He is just adorable! Am a cat lover myself but will have to try this one just for fun. You are such a talented lady. I enjoy all your bears. Did you finish the cat one yet?


----------



## me2memeinVT (Mar 5, 2011)

So cute-can't wait to see more and make 1 when pattern available!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you ladies, he will hopefully be ready for sale by the weekend.

The cat is on hold for the time being, having problems with the nose/face, but she will be done, promise


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> Thank you ladies, he will hopefully be ready for sale by the weekend.
> 
> The cat is on hold for the time being, having problems with the nose/face, but she will be done, promise


Yesssssss, to bad I have to build a dog house and finish a wedding cake. Why can't I just be 2 people. LOL


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

I so understand Deb, I feel like I could quite easily be doing three things, put I've only one pair of hands lol!

Not sure I could build a dog house and finish a wedding cake though, wow!!!


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> I so understand Deb, I feel like I could quite easily be doing three things, put I've only one pair of hands lol!
> 
> Not sure I could build a dog house and finish a wedding cake though, wow!!!


Ahh, I am good with doing lots of things at once. Everything in stages and all of a sudden, its all done.. 
Not everyone can do everything but I tend to take on too much. Only 4 more Purple Stitch Project dolls to finish and back to my Bears. See what a bit of extra sleep did for me. 
:thumbup:


----------



## lilangel (Jan 17, 2012)

OMG! Fantastic! I have got to get this. I love it, love it, love it! I cannot wait to make it.


----------



## hannahc (Jun 27, 2012)

I love them!! Too cute!!


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

so cute


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Ooooooo!!!! Can't wait!!! But, wait.... it's not a chihuahua!!!! LOL Looks great, Pat! Another fantastic pattern from gypsycream!


----------



## sugar312 (Mar 5, 2012)

Another gem for my pattern book. Cute will be downloading this weekend hopefully. Thanks Pat for such great patterns.


----------



## diziescott (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh! He is absolutely gorgeous. What a sweet little puppy.


----------



## isaacsnan (Apr 10, 2012)

luv luv luv them......Oh well have to get knitting again....lol...You are so talented.....Thank you for the wonderful patterns you design...xxx


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Oh, they are so sweet. I can't wait to get this pattern.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

everybody has said it all ditto, ditto, ditto......... :thumbup:


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Can't wait! But I am so far behind already. Working on my first baby bear - want to do a pocket bear and bunny as well. Took a sock detour this summer to learn magic loop, and must do a sweater before the fall. Otherwise - bring on the puppies. Happy to hear there's a cat in the works - mine are wondering what's up with all these bears.


----------



## nab (Aug 26, 2011)

Pat, you did it again. You have so much talent. Thank you for more fun and laughter. I will be watching for the pattern.
Love & hugs
Nickie


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

wow! cute work on the puppies!


----------



## Jean Marie (Dec 6, 2011)

cute! and it looks soft too! Adorable!


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

OMGOSH!!!!!!! Just hurry up and get it posted I am gonna be first in line to get a pattern!!!!!! Opps      haven't posted my first bear yet. LOL!!! Well he can't be on camera naked. Just what are you thinking. His sweater is being knitted up right now and this weekend if all goes well with taking the photo and then there is the posting to succeed. But somehow I will get it on here. But I want a puppy dog pattern for sure!!!!! :roll: :roll: :roll: :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## Waterford Girl (Mar 10, 2012)

Really cute
Happy knitting


----------



## pinkroses (Jun 2, 2011)

Love the puppy..Awesome :thumbup: Can't wait to do one!


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

OHHHH!!!!


----------



## grannie (Mar 4, 2011)

He is adorable


----------



## donutgal55 (Nov 6, 2011)

Will be waiting for this pattern. This puppy is adorable! Pat you are most talented. You have made the whole world smile with your bears just know this puppy will be doing the same!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

So cute.


----------



## birsss (Aug 16, 2011)

Lovely pattern, another winner.


----------



## Arlie (Jan 9, 2012)

Your designs are just unbelievably gorgeous. I love the puppies. I'm going to have to try a bear or pup soon. Thanks for all your wonderful work. :thumbup:


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your very kind comments. What a nice thing to wake up to


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

Oh Pat!!! This puppy pattern is THE SWEETEST EVER! Was just considering doing one of your adorable rabbits and now you've come up with this surprise!

When is your BOOK of PATTERNS coming out?

We are so blessed to have your creativity among us!

XXXOOOO's

Pearl


----------



## Carolyn Gay (Jul 14, 2011)

Oh he is adorable - can't wait for the pattern to be available.


----------



## zamie004 (Apr 23, 2012)

OMG so beautiful..you are so talented!! love love love them.....


----------



## heathert (Jul 27, 2011)

I love him. He's gorgeous.


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Pat,what can i say except you really are simply(THE BEST) what pleasure you have given us thank-you.Mx


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Absolutely wonderful....looking forwad to the pattern.....great job as usual.


----------



## BeckyOH (May 18, 2012)

I'm with the others...absolutely adorable!!! I'm sorry to say, my "to knit" list is long with sweaters for fall right now, but I will add the puppy for gifting! Love, love, love it!


----------



## purplemamajj (Apr 29, 2011)

Now, can you somehow design a pattern for something using the ruffle yarn? I have several skeins and need an alternative to scarves. Thanks


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

He is adorable. I can see adding this pattern to my ever growing list of things to make.


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

He is adorable. I can see adding this pattern to my ever growing list of things to make.


----------



## lindyloo2 (May 26, 2012)

WOW your dog pattern is gorgeous but then so are all your patterns will just have to add this one to my ever growing list lol


----------



## dakky (May 3, 2012)

absolutely gorgeous. been knitting the bear. did a test bear using cheapo wool, and have now knitted a fur bear, but having probs with muzzle. cant get shape right!!


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Brilliant, can't wait for the pattern. Where is the CAT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Aww bless thank you everyone 

Cat will be finished, everything is ready to go but I'm having trouble with the nose/face, looks very much like a fox at the moment lol!

Ruffle yarn, nope nothing comes to mind, sorry.

Dakky I'll pm you angel and see if I can perhaps help.

Book, well I've been looking into it but I'm afraid the publishing prices are way out of my league, so I'll just have to stick to patterns. I've an idea to perhaps do a two pattern pack or something of that nature, must speak to #2 son about it.

Hoping the puppy will be ready this weekend or very early next week.

Thank you again for your continued support, don't know where I'd be without you all cheering me on


----------



## Lynda from Watford (Nov 15, 2011)

Stop teasing us and get the pattern on line PLEASE!!! I loved the furry one but I think I love the plain one even more. As soon as I've finished my bunies I want to start a puppy...or two...or three... Hurry up, Pat, Christmas is only five months away and I've got a lot of knitting to do!

loadsaluv Lynda xxx


----------



## Lynda from Watford (Nov 15, 2011)

dakky said:


> absolutely gorgeous. been knitting the bear. did a test bear using cheapo wool, and have now knitted a fur bear, but having probs with muzzle. cant get shape right!!


Welcome to my world! I thought I was the only one struggling with this. I cannot get that lovely round shape. Both Alyson and Pat (Gypsycream) have offered advice but I still can't get it quite right. I think I'm going to have to drive up to Leicester and get Pat to give me a tutorial.

luv Lynda


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Cute.


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

They are adorable.You are so very talented.Can't wait for the pattern to come out.


----------



## jennyb1 (Mar 31, 2011)

I love them Pat, especially the brown one. You are so talented. Jenny xx


----------



## mrssonsew (Feb 7, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> Puppy!!!!
> 
> Still in the test knit stage, many thanks to Alysonclark and EFerg for their continued support in test knitting for me.
> 
> I have the photo's ready for the step by step construction instructions, just waiting for #2 son to help me put it together.


omg I have to get this one, excellent.


----------



## Retiredinpa (Sep 25, 2011)

Oh no! In two weeks I'm having shoulder surgery. How will I EVER wait to make this adorable puppy???? Pat you are my new best friend. Thanks a bunch for your designs and for all the support you offer to all of us.


----------



## Luvsdogs (Apr 2, 2012)

OH MY GOSH! Can hardly wait for the pattern!! You are amazing


----------



## Marge in MI (Mar 5, 2011)

looking forward to purchasing the dog pattern. What is the approximate length and height?


----------



## yehsur (Oct 3, 2011)

cant wait to buy the pattern. Are you still going to do a cat pattern as well? The dog is fabulous.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

They are too cute!!!!! ;0)


----------



## mommajulie (Dec 24, 2011)

I love them


----------



## Granny8 (Mar 23, 2011)

Oh My!!! how cute is he??? Can't wait for the pattern...


----------



## charbuechner (Apr 12, 2011)

Pat they are adorable....can't wait for the pattern..


----------



## Schoeneckwren (Apr 11, 2011)

I WANT ONE. Let us know as soon as the pattern is available because I am making bears for all of my relatives now and will need something to start making for christmas.

You are "The Bomb". (American expression meaning WONDERFUL.)


----------



## beverlyl (Apr 20, 2011)

Very Cute!!


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

It is so cute, I love it. Leonora


----------



## Storteboom (Nov 21, 2011)

Oh it is wonderful !! Adorable too


----------



## 8 Furry Kids (Jun 30, 2011)

I want one too


----------



## msacco53 (Nov 26, 2011)

OK, so I was getting tired of all those bears, but you got me on the pup! How do I get a pattern?


----------



## Schoeneckwren (Apr 11, 2011)

I hear a Knit Along forming.


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> Puppy!!!!
> 
> Still in the test knit stage, many thanks to Alysonclark and EFerg for their continued support in test knitting for me.
> 
> I have the photo's ready for the step by step construction instructions, just waiting for #2 son to help me put it together.


Hi Pat. You should considerate going to craftsy.com and teach classes. I will enroll so several others for sure.


----------



## Whitwillhands (Feb 12, 2012)

Just when I thought I could have a rest you've done it again Pat. Love him!!!!!!!


----------



## Garianne (Apr 8, 2011)

Can't wait for this pattern to be available, gorgeous.


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

Adorable pooch! Nice work!


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Oh my the bears are fantastic but you just get better and better, the puppy is adorable, I can't wait. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sudy (Jun 16, 2012)

That is awesome! Can't wait for the pattern to be available, what a clever lady you are!!!!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Gypsycream, he looks so real...like he's ready to play and looking for a friend! Much success with him!


----------



## Kitchener (Apr 24, 2012)

As they say here in Minnesota - I'm in deep weeds! Can't wait for the puppy pattern to add to my growing menagerie!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Love the puppies!


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

I see a pup picnic coming up for the end of summer. LOL!!!


----------



## Wannabeknitter2 (May 29, 2012)

Beautiful! I can not what for the pattern. You are very gifted. Maybe an owl pattern someday?


----------



## laurie4 (Nov 3, 2011)

will keep an eye out he is adorable well done once again


----------



## mary139 (Jul 24, 2011)

Love it! Love it! Can't wait.


----------



## Ginka (May 16, 2011)

You are so talented ....wish I was !Its toooooo cute !


----------



## knttngram (Feb 18, 2011)

Just love it. Will be getting one. Have often thought while making a bear "how could I turn this into a dog" I have a yorkshire terrier (4lb. Meggie). Will love this so much.


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

He is adorable. Looking forward the getting the pattern. I vote for a kitten next time.


----------



## Rayona Hobbs (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh, my goodness!!!!!!!
Just when I thought I'd be knitting bears the rest of my life, along comes these adorable guys! YIPEEEEEEEEEEEE! You know my bear Snowflake will have a friend named "Snowball".


----------



## bevmckay (Feb 28, 2012)

Wow!! I can't wait for the pattern. They are adorable!!


----------



## Pamela Pelletier (Jul 3, 2011)

I am on my way to making seven bears for christmas presents and now the puppy. It is the cutest thing I have seen in awhile and I just loved the teddy bear. I guess I will be making the puppy for christmas 2013 for all the grand kids, nieces and nephews. Keep up the great creative work. Thank you.


----------



## mollietink (Jul 2, 2011)

AWesome i was just wondering how i was going to knit a snoopy And you've Donr it for me. I can't wait for the pattern. You are surely one awesome Lady... Bless you..


----------



## Pamela Pelletier (Jul 3, 2011)

I am on my way to making seven bears for christmas presents and now the puppy. It is the cutest thing I have seen in awhile and I just loved the teddy bear. I guess I will be making the puppy for christmas 2013 for all the grand kids, nieces and nephews. Keep up the great creative work. Thank you.


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

Can't wait. Have to show this to my grandaughter. She will want one. Will be great for Christmas gift.


----------



## dixieknits (Apr 12, 2011)

looks like another winner to me! please let me know when the pattern is available for purchase. dixie shoup


----------



## Pamela Pelletier (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks for my seven Christmas presents for the grand kids,nieces and nephews for 2013. Keep up your wonderful creative work. Thanks

The bears were so much fun for Christmas 2012.


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> Puppy!!!!
> 
> Still in the test knit stage, many thanks to Alysonclark and EFerg for their continued support in test knitting for me.
> 
> I have the photo's ready for the step by step construction instructions, just waiting for #2 son to help me put it together.


Ok Pat..you can stop any time now..to dang cute. I thought you were making a cat pattern next :?...not that I dont like cats...but dogs are my passion. I have two golden retrievers and had three up to a year ago..  had to give one back to God. So this one is touching my heat..looks just like a golden puppy to me...thanks darlin..but geez give me some time to breath between..creations. :thumbup:


----------



## Tripper (Feb 8, 2012)

I have to have it .......love it......let us know where , when and how to get the pattern/patterns. Thank you for your creativity.


----------



## Tripper (Feb 8, 2012)

Hey I have two goldens-rescued and loved dearly. We belong to the Golden Retriever's New Beginings of Houston,Texas.
Children belong to other rescue clubs.


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

I love both styles!!


----------



## Cali (Apr 9, 2012)

I've got my tent, water bottle, snacks... sitting on the sidewalk in line!!!


----------



## ivegot2dogs (Jul 13, 2012)

Oh my goodness.......I am in love.....again! Love, love, love the puppy! Have finished 1 bear & working on 2nd. (waiting on eyes). Hope to post them soon. :-D


----------



## Avalon37 (Aug 2, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> Puppy!!!!
> 
> Still in the test knit stage, many thanks to Alysonclark and EFerg for their continued support in test knitting for me.
> 
> I have the photo's ready for the step by step construction instructions, just waiting for #2 son to help me put it together.


I'm in love !


----------



## Avalon37 (Aug 2, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> Puppy!!!!
> 
> Still in the test knit stage, many thanks to Alysonclark and EFerg for their continued support in test knitting for me.
> 
> I have the photo's ready for the step by step construction instructions, just waiting for #2 son to help me put it together.


I'm in love !


----------



## bpj (Oct 14, 2011)

Cute as a bug in a rug. Cant wait for the pattern. This is one I want for my bed, but know the dog will take it as her's the minute it is finished. Every thing I do she seems to think its for her. Oh well I guess I will just have to share.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Love them both


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

Oh my gosh; he's adorable! Absolutely too precious!! Life is in the way of my knitting lately; I still have to assemble bear number 1 (and can't wait to see what Elaine does with this pattern!!) and for some reason started bear #2 -- he's almost ready to assemble, too. Can't wait for you to release this one! Great job, Pat--take another very deep bow!!! Kudos to you for yet another winner! You are so sweet to share your talents!!!


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Great job!!!!!


----------



## Sherriea (Mar 18, 2011)

LOVE IT - So very cute!


----------



## Thepw_927 (Mar 2, 2012)

Oh my goodness!! They look great. I can't wait to make one. My youngest daughter LOVES dogs. I just finished my first bear last night (Need a Hug). Working on two baby bears now.


----------



## Lainey2 (May 7, 2011)

How adorable! You are a master!


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

adorable!!


----------



## Littlenel (Aug 24, 2011)

I need it!!!!!!! Now.......


----------



## lleennoorree (Jul 30, 2011)

AWESOME!!!


----------



## Mwoodard (Oct 29, 2011)

Can't wait for the pattern. Am making bears for friends that are expecting, but a dog will be a nice gift also. Thank you gypsycream for being so wonderful


----------



## jilro (Mar 30, 2012)

Just love the puppy dog, would love to make one!!


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Tripper said:


> Hey I have two goldens-rescued and loved dearly. We belong to the Golden Retriever's New Beginings of Houston,Texas.
> Children belong to other rescue clubs.


Arent they the best..other dogs are great..but the golden's stole my heart about 14 years ago and Im in love with the breed. :thumbup:


----------



## geewhiz (Jun 20, 2011)

I didn't think that there could be anything more gorgeous than your bears, then along comes Puppy Dog. Gypsy you are amazing. Gee


----------



## arianna (Feb 13, 2011)

I have to have this too! My Granddaughter is starting college at seventeen and has to leave her dog at home.. this little guy would be great for her!!. Looking forward to the pattern. In case I miss it would you pm me? thanks Arianna


----------



## M2SMRTFORU (Oct 28, 2011)

remember darlin kitties are next love the dog may have to start one for myself but don't think my skill level is up to it have to give it some serious thought but thanks for the pleasure you give


----------



## doggymom (Jun 13, 2012)

OMG.....this is just so darling.....I need to get the pattern.....still having trouble knitting huggable bear with furry yarn, but MUST conquer this now so I can make a furry bear and puppy. You are a genius! Your patterns make everybody so happy.


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm sooooo excited also! Look how cute his hind legs are! This is just perfect timing so I can start Christmas puppies! We are all doggie lovers here..... My grand kids are going to be thrilled... Well bears it is till it is on your site. I will be checking daily. THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you, the step by step is actually in production as we speak, #2 is doing his magic, soon as the last test knits are done and the pattern amended it will be live promise.

The cat will get done, its already apart from its nose


----------



## dakky (May 3, 2012)

Lynda from Watford said:


> dakky said:
> 
> 
> > absolutely gorgeous. been knitting the bear. did a test bear using cheapo wool, and have now knitted a fur bear, but having probs with muzzle. cant get shape right!!
> ...


gimme a yell. I'll drive to Watford and we can go together! Not too far from there. Pat can get two of us for the price of one!!!


----------



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

You're starting another craze!!!! How cute!!!


----------



## bfralix (Sep 25, 2011)

Love them


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> Thank you, the step by step is actually in production as we speak, #2 is doing his magic, soon as the last test knits are done and the pattern amended it will be live promise.
> 
> The cat will get done, its already apart from its nose


I will be watching all weekend. Do you think you could post the pattern so we can start knitting it and then go back for the "put it together" instructions. Just kidding of course. I do understand it has to be tested. :lol:


----------



## marchen (Jan 6, 2012)

Pat,
I have LOVED your bears, and made two. Have been looking for a puppy for my grandson's birthday in October. Yipeeeee, you will soon have the pattern ready so I can get started on that soon. You are amazing!!!! THANK YOU!!
Mary :thumbup:


----------



## Annie347 (Jun 3, 2012)

I love them! You all got me hooked on Gypsycream's bears, I'"ve seen the rabbits (hmmmmm?) do I have time to start one, and now this adorable puppy. I will be going back to school August first. Not enough time to do it all. :-/


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Will you all wait for me to get there from California so I can go, too???? LOL I want to meet Gypsycream!!!!


dakky said:


> Lynda from Watford said:
> 
> 
> > dakky said:
> ...


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

To cute!!!! Way to go! We are going to have a regular zoo and a bunch of zoo keepers on KP.


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

just love it!


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

So adorable !!!


----------



## Pattyyl (Aug 25, 2011)

You are truly gifted


----------



## virginia1961 (Mar 23, 2012)

These are absolutely adorable!!!!!!!!!!! All children and some adults would love to have theses!!!


----------



## Cali (Apr 9, 2012)

nanaof3 said:


> Gypsycream said:
> 
> 
> > Puppy!!!!
> ...


CAT??did I hear cat? lol


----------



## Barbara Bartram (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi Pat, He is wonderful and I have just the yarn to make him in sirdar Funky Fur in a lovely brown shade so let me know when he is going to be available.
Thanks Barbara xx


----------



## notamrnpsn (Jun 17, 2011)

Get the pattern out ASAP . You are a very talented lady, Jeanette


----------



## cd4player (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm sorry to say that I couldn't quite get into the bears, but the puppies are another story!!! I can't wait to make one!

Any plans for kitties??? Other animals?


----------



## tookie (Jan 30, 2012)

Gorgeous.


----------



## tigerfan (Aug 11, 2011)

Well Pat, your family must be so proud of you that people from all over the world are knitting your patterns and singing your praises.You certainly are a treasure Mary


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Cali said:


> nanaof3 said:
> 
> 
> > Gypsycream said:
> ...


Yes there is a cat in the pipeline but the nose isn't working out. See photo! something a bit odd about it. Once the puppy is released I'll put some more work into the nose of the cat and hopefully have it ready soon.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

This is the ultimate dose of cuteness for me! All dog lovers will jump at the chance to make these. Gypsycream is amazing.


----------



## aloham58 (Apr 27, 2012)

Now I know for sure that I've got to learn to knit!


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

First of all, let me say, absolutely adorable puppy, Pat, and thank you. But, I must ask, how in the world are we ever going to get anything done? I am already way backed on trying to make bears. I was looking at someone's posting of the pocket bunny yesterday and got itchy fingers wanting that pattern too. And now the cutest puppy ever! I love it!


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Hi Pat.
See what you mean about the nose. It looks a little big, makes it more like a puppy. One of my cats is sitting on my computer keyboard and she has a more retrousse nose and it is pink seems to come down more from the eyes than just at the end. Sorry that probably doesn't make any sense. No good at design!!!!!


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> Cali said:
> 
> 
> > nanaof3 said:
> ...


Well this picture looks like a fox type puppy. Not sure what is wrong with it, looks great to me. Perhaps the head is too big. I am NOT a cat lover so I can not help with the looks. Not that anything is wrong with cats, they just make me sneeze and itch all over. I bet some of our other KP family may be able to give you suggesitons what to change. Good luck Pat. Watching for your Puppy pattern to post for sale.


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

I am totally confident that you will get it down! So much love in each! That is what makes these so so special!


----------



## DarleneF (Nov 16, 2011)

Love it.


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

i know what everyone will be knitting now he is very sweet i wold call him biscuit


----------



## Barbara Bohlman (Feb 1, 2012)

I love the puppy dog. My grandson loves dogs and I will get the pattern and make him one as soon as it is available.

Barbara


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Oh, HURRY, HURRY, Pat..... I want to make one NOW! Guess what the kids are all getting for Christmas?! LOVE, LOVE, LOVE them!


----------



## ladystarshine (Apr 29, 2011)

can't wait!!! put me on your mailing list LOL. Will watch for pattern


----------



## Rhodidodi (Nov 15, 2011)

Love it!!!! Want one!!! You are so clever!!!!


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

I think I shall have to knit one!


----------



## Tulsagal44 (Aug 11, 2011)

Well, I gotta do this one because the brown one looks just like my little dog. Thanks you.


----------



## caroly (Aug 8, 2011)

Your new dog pattern is adorable. Will have to make one after I attempt my first bear. I have the patterns for the bears - just need the courage!!


----------



## KaitlanBlackrose (Jun 11, 2012)

I want both the bear and the puppy patterns.. My poor husband is going to be angry.. I know they are not expensive but when in college money is tight.. lol


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

caroly said:


> Your new dog pattern is adorable. Will have to make one after I attempt my first bear. I have the patterns for the bears - just need the courage!!


Courage is sent to you. Now I know that I too had a fear of making my first too. But Pat was right there to help me. She is a wonderful teacher/pattern designer/friend. It is a pattern that is worth the making. Don't wait, just start it. I bet you will be very happy you did.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

KaitlanBlackrose said:


> I want both the bear and the puppy patterns.. My poor husband is going to be angry.. I know they are not expensive but when in college money is tight.. lol


I understand this too. I am not in college anymore but when I was I had a choice to make too. Just think you can make these and give as gifts for what every holiday/birthday/Ann day/ any day you need to. If you make 10 bears the cost of the pattern will be .55 cents per bear. Plus the cost of yarn. And it keeps you out of the shopping malls. 
I can find a great reason to get a pattern to make. It saved me money in the long run..


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> Cali said:
> 
> 
> > nanaof3 said:
> ...


Perhaps more pointy ears and higher and less pronounced nose? Mouths seems to be wider and noses smaller. Looking at my cats and that is what seems to make them a bit different than the dog. Just a thought...I know I am certainly not as talented as you.


----------



## clkay (Aug 10, 2011)

very cute


----------



## caroly (Aug 8, 2011)

Thank you for your encouragement. I am working diligently on orders for frilly scarves. I am actually knitting some with a new fabric with holes in the top; it makes a beautiful ruffled organza type scarf which could be worn in the summer also. But each time I take out the scarves to work on them I see the instructions for Baby Bear starring at me begging to be made!! Do you think I would be foolish to start with a fun fur one. I love the look of the fun fur ones and my GD would love a pink one - and she is almost 16!!! and thanks again for encouragement.


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> Puppy!!!!
> 
> Still in the test knit stage, many thanks to Alysonclark and EFerg for their continued support in test knitting for me.
> 
> I have the photo's ready for the step by step construction instructions, just waiting for #2 son to help me put it together.


OH Pat! you've done it again! I have to have this puppy because then it will be easier to make my Beardie!!!!! as you know I have long fun fur!! plus I bought more in REAL LONG fur, can't wait until you tell us we can purchase pattern. luv!
Wicked Mama


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

Gypsycream, they're adorable!

Yesterday someone posted their Pocket Bunny, too, and I liked hers much better than either one of mine. Not sure what to do to get a better result.

Anyway, the pup-pups are wonderful!

Were I do your puppy or one of your bears I would use regular yarn. I couldn't stand the hassle of eyelash yarn, nor do I find it as attractive as a finished product. Just my offering. As a "consumer" of GypsyCream patterns.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

caroly said:


> Thank you for your encouragement. I am working diligently on orders for frilly scarves. I am actually knitting some with a new fabric with holes in the top; it makes a beautiful ruffled organza type scarf which could be worn in the summer also. But each time I take out the scarves to work on them I see the instructions for Baby Bear starring at me begging to be made!! Do you think I would be foolish to start with a fun fur one. I love the look of the fun fur ones and my GD would love a pink one - and she is almost 16!!! and thanks again for encouragement.


Working with the fun fur can be hard at first. But then because you have worked with the ruffling scarf yarn I bet you can do it. It takes a bit to get the hang of. Do not wait, take a break from the scarves and make a toy. I bet you will finish it in one weekend.


----------



## Yaya579 (Oct 2, 2011)

I want one!! PLEASE. ;-)


----------



## fludzbug (Apr 14, 2012)

I LOVE THEM! I'm going to get the pattern...can't wait!!!!


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Too cut! You just CAN'T quit, can you?
Love it!


----------



## rosierakocy (May 21, 2011)

I am making my 2nd huggable bear and I am using just Techno hair lungo. I am only use a single strand. It seems like I will be making a very small body for the bear. Am I somehow doing this wrong?
Sending a picture of my 1st bear, I named him Freckles. I did not have the eyes so I just use a contrasting yarn to make eyes, nose and eyebrows.
Also a pic of the yarn for 2nd bear


----------



## BeaStitcher (Nov 18, 2011)

The Puppy is totally amazing and to cute to Bear. You are a very creative person. I guess I'll have to get this pattern too. 

Sharon


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

rosierakocy said:


> I am making my 2nd huggable bear and I am using just Techno hair lungo. I am only use a single strand. It seems like I will be making a very small body for the bear. Am I somehow doing this wrong?
> Sending a picture of my 1st bear, I named him Freckles. I did not have the eyes so I just use a contrasting yarn to make eyes, nose and eyebrows.
> Also a pic of the yarn for 2nd bear


Love them both. That Blue is going to be so cute.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

OMG!! I want one!!


----------



## Roekie (Jun 22, 2012)

I love it. Beautiful!!


----------



## caroly (Aug 8, 2011)

Over the weekend I am going to look for some pink fun fur from my stash - which is in about 10 large plastic bins in my garage and attempt a baby bear. I have used fun fur in making scarves either with 2 or 3 other yarns or by itself. 

Thanks again for giving the courage of a lion to make a bear!! LOL


----------



## Needlesgalore (Dec 30, 2011)

Soooooooooooooo Cute. Can't wait for the pattern to come out. Just adorable.


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

OH MY!!! i want one !!!! U done again Pat!!!!!! congradulations !!!!!


Susie


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

these are a winner.... great job Pat.... Love them..


----------



## margaretcave (May 30, 2012)

The problem with cats is that their noses are all a bit different - all 3 of my cats have slightly different noses - and all the cats are from the same litter. See photos attached:

Margaret


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

I can't wait for the pattern. Eileen


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

Cute!Cute!Cute! :thumbup:


----------



## MuffinsMom (Nov 12, 2011)

Oh my gosh I have to have this Dog. He is sooooooooo cute. That means really super cute. When will he be available? My niece will go ape nuts over this one. She is 11 and loves dogs.


----------



## Judyknits (Nov 26, 2011)

So cute, you do such great work.


----------



## Kelela (Dec 19, 2011)

Your new puppy pattern is absolutely adorable! Kelela


----------



## alysonclark (Jun 30, 2011)

margaretcave said:


> The problem with cats is that their noses are all a bit different - all 3 of my cats have slightly different noses - and all the cats are from the same litter. See photos attached:
> 
> Margaret


Wow beautiful cats ,I have two , both males


----------



## SarahRussell (Jun 14, 2011)

Sooooo cute! Can't wait for the pattern!


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

I bought yarn to make another bear but changed my mind and will wait for the puppy pattern .It looks so sweet.


----------



## CharleneB (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh, they are adorable - is a kitty in the offing too?


----------



## Grandma val (Oct 6, 2011)

What yarn did you use for the plain dog???????????
Was it cotton???


----------



## Grandma val (Oct 6, 2011)

What yarn did you use for the plain dog???????????
Was it cotton???


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm curious about this yarn also, I really like him.


Grandma val said:


> What yarn did you use for the plain dog???????????
> Was it cotton???


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Pat-Congrats! What's not to love. They are both adorable. I love how different they look just by the different yarn. Will watch for the pattern. Denise


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

he is wonderful!! I really have got to pick up needles and knit again instead of just crocheting! I LOVE him!! both versions are just as cute as cute can be.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Absolutely fabulous. Awaiting a new parade. a puppy picnic.


----------



## M2SMRTFORU (Oct 28, 2011)

puppy parade better than picnic can't you see those puppies struttin their stuff as they move on down the street it would be too cute


----------



## ayjay (Apr 3, 2011)

You just had to go do it didn't you!!!!!!
A new pattern I will have to have!
Love all of your patterns, Now I will just have to have this one too, oh and by the way, I am not ready for this yet, I still have more bear orders. Ha ha ha.
Now I suppose we will have a dog pound city photos............
You are absolutely wonderful..............


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Awe, both of your puppies are adorable!!!! Fantastic design,knitting and creation!!!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

rosierakocy said:


> I am making my 2nd huggable bear and I am using just Techno hair lungo. I am only use a single strand. It seems like I will be making a very small body for the bear. Am I somehow doing this wrong?
> Sending a picture of my 1st bear, I named him Freckles. I did not have the eyes so I just use a contrasting yarn to make eyes, nose and eyebrows.
> Also a pic of the yarn for 2nd bear


Apart from perhaps a little more stuffing this is a really sweet bear. My bears only measure 9 inches in the sitting position, so he looks fine to me. That blue yarn is wonderful!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Grandma val said:


> What yarn did you use for the plain dog???????????
> Was it cotton???


Its Patons Smoothie I think Val.


----------



## goldiebaco (Aug 9, 2011)

I agree, have to make one, ha ha, maybe 2 or 3.


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Oh, my goodness!!! How precious!!!! I just love that last photo!!!! Clever lady!!!!!!!


----------



## ragdoll03 (Sep 17, 2011)

Pat, there is just no end to you and your wonderful talent! OMG! Your puppy is so adorable. I have your huggable bear pattern but have not even started on it. Such talent!


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Pat, did you use just Fun Fur alone or with another yarn for the cute little dog????


----------



## dottie2 (Mar 22, 2011)

Absoutely fantastic!!! Love them.


----------



## celiaj (Apr 7, 2011)

Can't hardly wait for the patterns to come out, be sure to let us all know.

CeliaJ


----------



## jackieannerice (Jun 3, 2012)

love them both.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

caroly said:


> Your new dog pattern is adorable. Will have to make one after I attempt my first bear. I have the patterns for the bears - just need the courage!!


You you can do it. I just knitted my first one and it was very easy. Haven't posted a photo yet because I am making his sweater and don't wnat to post a photo of him naked. But Pat's pattrns are very easy to follow and they make up fast. The only thing time consuming is assemblling them and then again that is not hard or that bad. So jump right in and go for it. I contaplated about it for a long time. Bought hte pattern and finally got bored with the blanket I was making for my GD and said what the hell and did it. I am in love.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

Deb-Babbles said:


> caroly said:
> 
> 
> > Your new dog pattern is adorable. Will have to make one after I attempt my first bear. I have the patterns for the bears - just need the courage!!
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## caroly (Aug 8, 2011)

thanks for your encouragement. I am going to look for some fun fur from my stash this weekend to make a bear for my grandaughter who is going to be 16 and wants a pink one.


----------



## emandskysmom (Nov 13, 2011)

oh my that is to cute, love it


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

margaretcave said:


> The problem with cats is that their noses are all a bit different - all 3 of my cats have slightly different noses - and all the cats are from the same litter. See photos attached:
> 
> Margaret


The middle one looks just like my lovely Fred


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Byrdgal said:


> Pat, did you use just Fun Fur alone or with another yarn for the cute little dog????


I only ever use fun fur on its own angel, with size 4 US/3.5mm needles


----------



## cindylucifer (Sep 10, 2011)

I can't wait to get that pattern, hurry please.


----------



## cindylucifer (Sep 10, 2011)

Looks like there might be a "Walk In The Park" theme now since we have had the Bear Picnic. I can just see all different colors of dogs.


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

very talented you are they are sooooo adorable!


----------



## Howsare 2 (May 10, 2012)

Just adorable!!!! Will the pattern be on KP? Sure hope so!


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Oh that is just TOO CUTE!!! I love that pattern. May have to get that one, too! You are such a wonderful designer, Pat! Love them!!


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

You can buy Gypsycream's patterns on craftsy.com. However, she is wonderful about answering any and all questions about making her animals.


----------



## kaaren (Feb 22, 2011)

OMG!!! I am trying to finish up my bears and up pops this. I might as well just sit and knit. Can't wait for this pattern. I am a true "dog" lover. You are "amazing."


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

OOOOpps not on craftsy yet...Im sure she will let us all know when it's available..


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Sorry Nana I'm still putting the pattern together. I've had my family here this evening and its put me back a bit lol! Lots of lovely cuddles and giggles from my grandson, who now has 3.5 teeth!! Hopefully it will be over the weekend


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Oh how cute! No doubt fashioned after my first disaster, I mean bear. LOL I can't wait for the new pattern!

Anita


----------



## mysterywriter (Sep 27, 2011)

OMG, you've done it again. Sooooo cute. He can guard your bears.


----------



## colesmom (Aug 16, 2011)

I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hope the pattern is ready for Christmas gifts. I can't hardly wait!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Oh it will be promise


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Love that puppy! Be sure and let us know when we can get the pattern.


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

Absolutely adorable. You are so talented.


----------



## alwilda (Apr 14, 2011)

i like it


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

Oh my so cute eventually will have all kinds of animals and we will have to build an arc. Keep them coming love them all.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Looking at the noses on those cats, I can see why you are having a difficulty. Looks like we may have to put a little more stuffing around the nose and above the mouth. And, she is right, each nose is just a bit different. Not really in the shape, but in the length of bridge of nose. Never noticed that before. Oh well, this is not about the cat, this is about that adorable puppy. I think I missed it, could you say again (just once more)(Yeah, right) how big this little guy is gonna be?? Can't wait to get the pattern and give him a try. I have already broke all promises to myself, I have always done one thing at a time, now I have 3 bears on needles, a beanie for one of my friends, a preemie sacque, and a preemie wrapper. I am ruined, Ruined, I say. And, this hairy "fricking" bear is being brushed as much as my live dog!!!!!
But, I am not complaining. I love making your bearutiful bears. LOL Peace and relax if it don't get done over the weekend, it will get done next week. Don't have a doggy break down!!! Can you imagine the people at craftsy when this thing is posted! Everyone seems to be wanting one! You have another winner here missy!!!


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

Do I see a puppy picnic in the park video in the horizon?


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Ohhhhhhh, you are too funny. Isn't knitting grand?????? Love it.


DonnieK said:


> Looking at the noses on those cats, I can see why you are having a difficulty. Looks like we may have to put a little more stuffing around the nose and above the mouth. And, she is right, each nose is just a bit different. Not really in the shape, but in the length of bridge of nose. Never noticed that before. Oh well, this is not about the cat, this is about that adorable puppy. I think I missed it, could you say again (just once more)(Yeah, right) how big this little guy is gonna be?? Can't wait to get the pattern and give him a try. I have already broke all promises to myself, I have always done one thing at a time, now I have 3 bears on needles, a beanie for one of my friends, a preemie sacque, and a preemie wrapper. I am ruined, Ruined, I say. And, this hairy "fricking" bear is being brushed as much as my live dog!!!!!
> But, I am not complaining. I love making your bearutiful bears. LOL Peace and relax if it don't get done over the weekend, it will get done next week. Don't have a doggy break down!!! Can you imagine the people at craftsy when this thing is posted! Everyone seems to be wanting one! You have another winner here missy!!!


----------



## MaggiePringlemeir (Jun 3, 2012)

All I can say is --- WOOF!!!!

These doggies are great -- I'd love more of a terrier look -please. 

Watch out Alan Dart -- Pat's on her way!

Warm hugs and woofs, 
Maggie & MacTaggart


----------



## camplaffalot (Mar 2, 2012)

Pat, darlin', it's just so sad that you don't have any talent.....HAH! The puppy is just sooooooo cute! But I have a bear to do....but I love the puppy.......ARRRRRGHHH......

Hugs,
Mary Ellen


----------



## Phyllis Wright (Jun 4, 2012)

Just darling !! Got to have this one. Thanks Gypsycream for creating such lovely patterns. Hope it comes soon. :lol:


----------



## trisha 54 (Feb 24, 2012)

Cute :thumbup:


----------



## Denise53 (Aug 10, 2011)

I agree, the puppy is so cute. I think we are about to see a lot of puppies being created. I can't wait.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

OH PAT!!!! I Love your puppies! I can hardly wait until you sell them. I am in line to own one. Thank you SO much, keep on designing as you do a wonderful perfect job at making a loving and happy furry pet. Revan :-D I hope your weather is getting better. :-D


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

For sure " Puppy in the Park" in the future here...no doubt!


----------



## lawnchairlady50 (Feb 25, 2011)

More just so cute got to make it. My second bear is ready to put together.


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Thank you for that information! You are such a sweetheart, wish I could meet you in person!!!!!!!


----------



## LizAnne (Nov 25, 2011)

Can't wait to make one!


----------



## Quilter Girl (Apr 23, 2011)

I am a teddy bear collector from way back and have more than I care to count so the teddy bear's didn't really interest me. However, I LOVE dogs in every possible way. I will definitely be making one of these-he is adorable! Can't wait for the pattern! :-D


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Gypsycream I will HAVE to have that pattern. Please let me know when it is available. My youngest grandson will just love it!


----------



## Kajacee (Apr 13, 2012)

I just gave the baby bear I made to my youngest granddaughter this morning. I came home and saw the dog and have to have the pattern. I love it. What a surprise! I thought you were just working on a cat. Please let us know when it is available!! ,


----------



## jennyb (Mar 20, 2011)

What a gift you have, and how special for you too share.
Blessings


----------



## HoneyOink (May 29, 2011)

You are a genius...love them...I pray they catch "on fire" like your bears! Love love love them!!!


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

Pat, you're a genius!!! Where do you get the ideas, you're soooo clever? Love the Puppy!!! I'm just getting used to the bears.

You're going to start another wave of posts. It will have to be a utube called 'Puppy Love'

Clever clever.

Leanna x


----------



## knittingpagan (Aug 15, 2011)

i want i want i want!!!!!!!! these are great have to get settles in the new house before i can get the yarn for the bears now i'm waiting on pins and needles for the puppy! thank u thank u thank u!!!!!


----------



## janneygirl (Jul 6, 2011)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh !!! A POOCHIE PARADE is coming !!!!! 

i can feel it! "How much is that doggie in the window" ??? (the brown fun fur one) --- i'm buying it --- can't wait !!

Pat, you're the GREATEST !

- jan


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

I love the dog. I have a small dog boarding kennel and won't a few of those around the office look great? Can't wait for the pattern.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Another winner, Pat! Love it.


----------



## free2knit (Oct 27, 2011)

they are so cute I too will be waiting for the pattern. You are so good at what you do.


----------



## ruth Roxanne (Mar 18, 2012)

Aw, just when I thought I had enough patterns!!! I love the puppies.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Got to have this one. Adorable


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Well done, Pat. Another winner!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dlinke (Mar 20, 2012)

Gypsycream said:


> Puppy!!!!
> 
> Still in the test knit stage, many thanks to Alysonclark and EFerg for their continued support in test knitting for me.
> 
> I have the photo's ready for the step by step construction instructions, just waiting for #2 son to help me put it together.


I showed the pic to my hubby...." Oh honey...you gotta make one ! "...just looked at him with the evil eye....not til I master these bears !


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Quilter Girl said:


> I am a teddy bear collector from way back and have more than I care to count so the teddy bear's didn't really interest me. However, I LOVE dogs in every possible way. I will definitely be making one of these-he is adorable! Can't wait for the pattern! :-D


Warning: You will NOT be making just one. Can't wait until we all get going on this pattern from Gypsycream!


----------



## djones5252 (May 6, 2011)

It just keeps getting better - and cuter! Another winner!


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

i have the bears and now the puppies!!!! i can't wait !have 2 real dogs and i love dogs,everytime i see them ,i want another but in our town we are only allowed 2 per house bbbbbbuuuuttttt, i can have as many knitted puppies as i want. many thanks for the cute interesting patterns.


----------



## kazlc67 (May 16, 2012)

please let me know when you do the pattern i would love to buy one x


----------



## SueFerns (Aug 16, 2011)

These two need to have their own cartoon. . . just like the big red dog!


----------



## sewnhair (Jun 7, 2011)

Too, too cute!!! Love them both!!!


----------



## anthealb (Jul 21, 2011)

Where were you when I was searching for a dog pattern? When do you think the pattern will be available? I need it for a baby to be born mid August!


----------



## knitwit29 (Feb 2, 2011)

OH...now you have outdone yourself gypsycream, just absolutely adorable..!!! Can't wait until you release the pattern...! Just adorable...!!! Love it..!!


----------



## fisherwoman (Feb 24, 2012)

Knitted in Black and White - it reminds me of SNOOPY!

So darn cute!

Fisherwoman


----------



## sammybuller (Jan 15, 2012)

so cute i'll have to get that one too


----------



## tildiemae (Jan 15, 2012)

How cute!


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

OMG Pat, love, love, love it. Absolutely adorable.Can't find the pattern.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

hajra said:


> OMG Pat, love, love, love it. Absolutely adorable.Can't find the pattern.


Its not quite ready yet angel, EFerg and Alyson are test knitting for me. Hopefully early next week  I've got one more on the needles, just got a back leg and front legs to do. The step by step is ready


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Gypsycream said:


> hajra said:
> 
> 
> > OMG Pat, love, love, love it. Absolutely adorable.Can't find the pattern.
> ...


Gypsycream, because of you I am planning to put down my hook for awhile and get out my knitting needles! I love dogs and you have captured the sweet spirit found in every breed. They are the cutest and will bring joy to so many people! Thank you! Morningstar


----------



## Rossi (May 15, 2011)

Pat Puleesse! I am desperately rushing to finish sock so I can start on bear, now you give us further temptations!!! So little time so many lovely projects!


----------



## grandma26 (Feb 20, 2011)

Another must have for me !! My addiction is growing...


----------



## gotridge (Aug 3, 2011)

Adorable.


----------



## Juney66 (Apr 11, 2011)

Don't stop her doing that puppy, we need it LOL x


----------



## lulu11 (May 4, 2011)

love him he is so cute can't wait to start knitting them


----------



## Tulsagal44 (Aug 11, 2011)

I love them and I can't wait to get the patterns for them. Love your ability to design.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you everyone. Slight delay because OH got back from seeing his family today, after 2 weeks away so needs some attention  Back to work tomorrow, and should be ready really soon.

You wouldn't believe the amount of faux fur yarn he bought back with him!!!


----------



## anthealb (Jul 21, 2011)

So anxious to see and make the puppy!


----------



## KarenJo (Feb 24, 2011)

Awesome.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

dakky said:


> Lynda from Watford said:
> 
> 
> > dakky said:
> ...


Can I come with you? I'll even do the driving, my brother lives in Hinkley, he'd like some visitors too & makes a good cuppa. Ha,ha,ha,

Tessa


----------



## wishfulbarbara (Jun 29, 2012)

Aww... what a sweet little critter!


----------



## janie48 (May 18, 2011)

Oh Pat, you are leading me astray, now I will have to have a puppy. Can I suggest, kitties, monkeys or even unicorns for the future?


----------



## Aslan (May 22, 2011)

Beautiful! This is a must for me as it brings back memories of 30 years ago when we gave our new nephew a plush puppy that looked just like this one. He carried it everywhere for a very long time. He now has a son and another babe due in October and I would love to make them each a puppy for old times sake.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

What a great idea Aslan, love it!! I'm just putting another one together and awaiting EFerg's final knit and we'll be ready to launch. Alyson has done hers and its adorable so can't wait to see what EFerg has made of hers


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Is there a way to buy your patterns & pay in sterling? It seems a shame to pay in dollars when it means converting from sterling to dollars then back to sterling before you get paid, if you see what I mean. If not, no problem, I'm going to buy a pattern & make my 1st. bear, then definitely a puppy or two, maybe even a litter.

Tessa


----------



## love to knit (Jan 13, 2012)

Sweet


----------



## skfowler (Apr 13, 2011)

Soooo....cute!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you everyone  I've just finished another one with the corrected pattern and I'm really pleased with it. So with luck it will be launched tomorrow  Can't wait to share this puppy with you all.


----------



## jean-k (Apr 23, 2011)

Wow - these are gorgeous.


----------



## jean-k (Apr 23, 2011)

Wow - these are gorgeous.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> Thank you everyone  I've just finished another one with the corrected pattern and I'm really pleased with it. So with luck it will be launched tomorrow  Can't wait to share this puppy with you all.


How cool is that. I am having problems getting messages so I have to watch very hard for all my friends. Can not wait to get started on the pattern.
D


----------



## Cali (Apr 9, 2012)

I have to wait til tomorrow???? rotfl


----------



## gourmetgranny (Jun 15, 2011)

You are Gypsy Queen. I have not botten to the bear yet and now you have given another challange,OMG! 
God Bless your talent.
GG Ann


----------



## M2SMRTFORU (Oct 28, 2011)

You are going to be absolutely swamped with orders. How does it feel to be such a success? You notice I did not say "overnight success". Takes a lot of paying your dues to get to success status. So happy for you. And happy for all the people who benefit from your patterns. You spread lots of joy.


----------



## anthealb (Jul 21, 2011)

Where do we buy the pattern?


----------



## dlinke (Mar 20, 2012)

is it tomorrow yet ? somewhere ?


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

anthealb said:


> Where do we buy the pattern?


Here:
http://www.craftsy.com/user/pattern/store/510881


----------



## anthealb (Jul 21, 2011)

Thank you! :thumbup:


----------



## DeeMar38 (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm in love! What a talent! I look forward to getting this pattern. I'm a dog lover and I don't mind being addicted to dogs and bears Thank you so much for sharing your talent with the rest of the world.


----------



## jackie ford (Apr 23, 2012)

I am foremost a crocheter, but this one I will have to try! One very talented lady!


----------



## dlinke (Mar 20, 2012)

Gypsycream said:


> Thank you everyone  I've just finished another one with the corrected pattern and I'm really pleased with it. So with luck it will be launched tomorrow  Can't wait to share this puppy with you all.


Now you did it !!! I already have numerous WIP's...What's 1 more , right ?


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!! I love it!!!!


----------



## dkosth (Oct 21, 2011)

He is the cutest. Can't wait to get the pattern.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Love that little canting of his head. Gives an added cuteness! Another winner for sure.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

The pattern is out now ladies. Thank you for your continued support  couldn't do this without you.


----------



## anthealb (Jul 21, 2011)

Thank you so much, my copy is here beside me and I am yarn shopping tomorrow!
WIP #? :thumbup:


----------



## Cali (Apr 9, 2012)

I've got the dog pattern and a little baby boy neighbour that will love it... after I sew together the 30 or so bears I have knit... lol.. gotta get batteries for my camera! 6 bears are already spoken for.. lol


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Cali said:


> I've got the dog pattern and a little baby boy neighbour that will love it... after I sew together the 30 or so bears I have knit... lol.. gotta get batteries for my camera! 6 bears are already spoken for.. lol


Please post photo's so we can all admire your bears!!!!


----------



## Cali (Apr 9, 2012)

Gypsycream said:


> Cali said:
> 
> 
> > I've got the dog pattern and a little baby boy neighbour that will love it... after I sew together the 30 or so bears I have knit... lol.. gotta get batteries for my camera! 6 bears are already spoken for.. lol
> ...


Will do... lol... I have 8 in various stages tonight.. lol... some need eyes.. others ears! I'm on vacation this week but I have a very long to do list. I need 1 this weekend for my grandmother's 104th birthday.. she is my crafting buddy. I need 2 more for coworker friends as I told them I will make "need a hug bears" for them after a very long and hard month at work... and a bear and a bunny for the little one across the street.. the list keeps getting longer.. and of course, Christmas! lol


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Blimey, do you need a hand? I'll fly over on my broom stick


----------



## Cali (Apr 9, 2012)

Gypsycream said:


> Blimey, do you need a hand? I'll fly over on my broom stick


Thanks for the offer... lol... I think I'll have 3 done tonight... still looking for my camera..


----------



## M2SMRTFORU (Oct 28, 2011)

How does it feel to have 22 pages of postings about your bears and bunnies and now doggies. I think its awesome and wonderful to have someone achieve such success and still be so helpful when any of the gals (or guys) need your expertise. 

You go girl.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Do you know M2SMRTFORU, its a wonderful feeling to be so interactive with all these lovely bear and I hope puppy creators. I love helping folk make their dream bears and seeing the finished results, what designer ever gets the chance to do that? I'm very lucky and very honoured to be part of this wonderful community of lovely folk.


----------



## M2SMRTFORU (Oct 28, 2011)

Your demeanor and sense of helping people go a long long way toward your popularity. 
Stay the way you are and you will have continued happiness and success.
Thank you from us all for being you.


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Aww a puppy. Do you have pattern yet?

OOps I see that there is a pattern. Sorry.


----------



## Kelela (Dec 19, 2011)

Gypsycream...Is the adorable puppy pattern about the same difficulty as the Need a Hug Bear? The puppy is so so cute.
Thanks/Kelela


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you all for your kindness. There is a pattern 

Kelela, this is pattern is written in much the same way as the bears, row by row and step by step. There is also a construction instruction file free to download too.


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

I have been away for awhile and couldnt open my e-mails, so I saved them all and am now trying to catch up. Thank God I did otherwise I would not have seen these wonderful creations. May you be blessed with a long life to keep creating.
Best wishes


----------



## Southern Perl (Aug 19, 2011)

So cute. This one is a must.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## Kelela (Dec 19, 2011)

Gypsycream....Thanks for the quick reply. What talent you have...I don't have even that much at the very tip of my little finger....Kelela


----------



## anthealb (Jul 21, 2011)

Pat, I bought the pattern and love it but am having a hard time finding the step by step making up directions.......what am I doing wrong?


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Pm'd you


----------



## tavimama (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh My Gosh - time to start syphoning off more Paypal money ready for the pattern going live!! Love it!! X


----------



## Sandi Lee (Mar 14, 2011)

Okay, Gypsycream, now that there's about to be a puppy/dog pattern, can a kitten/cat be far behind??? Hope so!


----------



## Bronxgirl (May 11, 2012)

Pat, you truly have a gift! I was showing the picture to my DD and my 19 month old GD spotted it. Her eyes went as big as saucers and said "Cute!" That confirmed my plan to make her one for her & one for her little sister as Christmas gifts! I bought the pattern & the plan is to make them to match the two dogs they have. I plan on using "flat" yarn for two reasons. One is that it will look more like their dogs and two I'm not quite ready to tackle working with fur. But thanks to KP and people like you for inspiration I'm getting there! Hugs!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Ahhh so sweet that your Granddaughter likes the puppy design. Looking forwards to seeing your completed puppy dogs.


----------

